# Spooky?



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Hi I just got my first horse, he was delivered on Monday. When I try to lead/ride him away from his paddock his head comes up and he starts getting tenser. Is it just to soon or is he just spooky. the main thing I am going to be doing is trail ridding so I really don't want to figure out that hes going to be spooking (his spook is just a stop look figure what it is and then if i give him a kick he moves past)


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats on first horse, super exciting!
However, new environment and new surroundings can startle a horse and its best to give him a few weeks to adjust to his new place/owner. Try taking him out to brush him or work on ground manners to not only build trust but to get him used to you/ his new place 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You need to give him time to adjust to his new surroundings. It takes most horses a couple weeks to settle into the sights, sounds and activities of their new home. Horses that get to travel a lot will settle in faster than those who have rarely gone anywhere. I read an article once that it takes some horses up to a year to fully settle into a new home.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like he's just taking in his surroundings. No worries. If he was dropping like a cat, rattling, swooping, or spinning I'd say he needed some work. You are handling it well by asking him to move on, and he is. Just don't let him get into the habit of stopping EVERY time, anticipate and keep him moving. I will collect my horse before we get to a spooky area, I'll ask mine to lower his head or take a pass so he keeps his brains on me.

Congrats! Add a photo! Love to see new trail horses on here!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Thanks so much took him on a trail yesterday and he has relaxed a lot I was able to hand graze him in the place were he usually gets tense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just keep riding him to give experience. The stop, look, and move on horses are the easiest to "fix".


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

If u look at equinegirl.weebly.com then u can see a picture of him at the bottom left
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

we went on a trail ride the other day he did great. he still keeps his head up and looks at things but even if he were to spook his spook is only to jump and jerk a little to the side. he is now letting me walk and hand graze him.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think my trail horse should be able to go anywhere without making a fuss. If I waited for the horse to settle in to new surroundings it would be time to bring the horse back home.  That being said, I do think that it is best to get to know your horse first. If his surroundings make him uncomfortable than he will at least be familiar with you.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If he did well on one trail ride, I would ride him on many more rides. The more you ride him, the better he should do.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Yup been riding him in just his halter he seems to be getting more and more calm. spooked at his food bucket this morning! hahahaha. He probably thinking that his grain might turn into a boogie man! haha


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You definitely got a good trail horse, if his entire spook involves stopping to look at something! It's nice to see somebody had a good horse buying experience with all the scammers out there. Have fun with him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just my 2 cents. I never allow a horse to graze while handling them. Seems to be the beginning of then grass becomes the focus for them You only work them a small amount in a time period and they can wait for food. That is also part of a respect thing. Soon they won't respect you and just want grass in most cases.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My good trail horse would often become alert and my initial response was thinking he was going to spook. In 23 years he spooked once, a single side step when an unseen partridge flew up from long grass under his jaw. I was bareback and lost my seat. In a split second he did his best to get back under me but I'd hit the point of no return and let my legs slide off. It's the horses that seem dozy on the trail that will often explode when spooked. I'm all for allowing a horse to graze when I dismount and remove it's bridle (halter underneath). This is the only time it's allowed and rarely in the same place twice. Why not pack a lunch for both of you and head to a nice spot and enjoy lunch together.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

he's become herd bound and his spook has evolved into jumping and spinning. ERG. He tries to bolt when his buddy goes away. ug


----------

